# Alamo Saddles



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

I believe Alamo Saddlery makes mostly Barrel Saddle and maybe a Reining Saddle.

The are decent Saddles, same leather as in a Simco or American Saddlery Saddles

The only Flex Tree I would ever use is a Ralide Brand, I have heard of many complaints on other Brands of Flex Trees.

Circle Y had to pull off the market their original Flex Tree for the very same reason you mentioned.


.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Alamo makes barrel, trail, all-around, ranch saddles, and roping saddles (maybe more i cant remember exactly). there actually very nice saddles for the price. My friend has an alamo barrel saddle and it is very comfy, light weight and fits alot of diffrent size horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have Alamo Pleasure Trail saddle for 2 years already (got it from local saddlery after trying like 20 saddles  ). Was my preference over TexTan and Billy Cook. Still looks like new, very comfortable to ride, and fits both of my mares (one round qh, other thinner paint). It gives enough wither clearance for my paint (unlike many saddles I look into) and with qh bars lay nicely on my qh. And yes, it's light comparable to many saddle considering it's all leather. 

BTW, are you sure it has FQHB? I believe most of them have QHB (and I know for sure it can't be semiQH because I inquired with the maker and they don't make in that size).


----------

